# Brake Lines - Stainless vs. Steel?



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi folks,
I'm sure this has been discussed but I can't locate a thread. It's time for me to install brake lines on my frame. I need everything. Where to go and what to get? Buy a kit? I need the hydraulic lines as well as the emergency brake. Original drums on the back and Wildwood discs on the front. Is it stainless lines or steel lines? Armored or not? Discussion?
Thanks!
Shooter


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Here ya go.

https://www.inlinetube.com/

I have found the stainless is harder so it doesn't bend as easily and doesn't want to seal.
I had to buy steel to replace the stainless lines I bought for my tranny because they just wouldn't seal.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Check out one of our members build-in-progress. He took a little different approach to the steel/stainless steel brake lines. https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/68-gto-resto-mad-max-meets-pro-tour-130082/index5.html


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't recommend stainless steel lines for brakes, fuel, or anything else on these cars. It is hard, tough to work, and prone to leaks. Mild steel is just fine. I'm lucky in that my cars, being CA cars, still run all of their original mild steel lines.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Here on the upper North East Coast, I've seen mild steel brake lines go south in less than 3 years. You're lucky you're in California.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

geeteeohguy said:


> I don't recommend stainless steel lines for brakes, fuel, or anything else on these cars. It is hard, tough to work, and prone to leaks. Mild steel is just fine. I'm lucky in that my cars, being CA cars, still run all of their original mild steel lines.


Totally agree. Mild steel lines work just fine for me. I also live in the northeast. I would think most of us who have older cars, don't drive them during the winter, therefore avoiding the salt. One other thing. I've always been a big believer in making my own brake and fuel lines. I recently gave in and bought pre bent lines for my '71 GTO and my '62 409. Couldn't be happier with them. Very little, if any tweaking, and they fit nicely, Carmine.


----------



## engineerjoe (Nov 17, 2012)

I used stainless from Ames. Worked like a charm. Em brake armored cables from them as well.


----------



## Pecosbill (Dec 9, 2008)

I used pre-bent stainless lines from Inlinetube and had no problem in my 64 convertible. I also used them in a 64 coupe without any issues. Installation is easy once you figure out that the last thing you do is to put the line over the rear axle, as opposed to doing that first. By not doing it first you retain enough slack to push the line through the frame. I started out by sliding an opened up wire coat hanger through the frame hole in the front of the car where the line joins the rubber line running up to the fuel pump. I looked for the coat hanger where the line is supposed to enter the frame near the drivers door and pulled it through about six inches. I then wired the end of the brake line to the coat hanger and gently pulled it through the frame until the stainless line emerged at the front of the car. Push and pull it forward as far as possible and attach the rubber fuel line to it that goes to the fuel pump. Then you’re in a position to go to the back of the car and gently work the line over the rear axle housing. Then just attach the clamp brackets and you’re gold!


----------

